# burnham pv8h3 or Peeress wbv4



## FUZZNICK (Jun 20, 2014)

Please let me know in your experoence which is a better boiler
Pro/Cons if any.
Hot water tankless coil
 for oil


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Burnham-...ater-Boiler-w-o-Tankless-Coil-Less-Burner-Oil

On efficiency, this one 

Series WBV/WV&#8482;Boiler Features 
&#9632; Up to 87.5% AFUE&#8212;ENERGY STAR®Efficient*! 

is slightly better so your fuel cost/year will be slightly less.  After many years the second choice will be better.


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 20, 2014)

Not quite sure which one to go with , it's all so very confusing.Another question for Buners Carlin or Beckett?


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dont know the answer to your question ether but others will be checking in and should offer advice.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 21, 2014)

FUZZNICK said:


> Not quite sure which one to go with



How best to solve this problem?  What info on each do you have so far?


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 21, 2014)

Nothing except for what you sent so far...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 21, 2014)

FUZZNICK said:


> Nothing except for what you sent so far...


With what you know so far, what's your choice?

If you need more info and interpretation of that info, what info and interpretation would that be?

I just have that feeling that I will learn a lot in this thread.


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 21, 2014)

I am leaning towards the Peerless for I know a few people that have them and they have not had any trouble with them. As for the burner I think I am going with a beckett burner for that's the type of burner I have now on my Well Mclain. It really is a tough decision. My old boiler lasted 30 
years . I am going to keep digging and researching the Peerless any thoughts...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 21, 2014)

FUZZNICK said:


> My old boiler lasted 30
> years .


With things being designed by computer nowadays the new stuff will probably last one month past warranty.  Human designers are less certain of themselves so they put in a lot of safety factors.

My furnace is from '82 but I have kept it going because I don't want new, computer-controlled hardware because I will not be able to repair it.

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="beckett+burner"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
From $500 to $4600 for a Beckett, a 9:1 ratio. . .good Gawd!


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

I wish my old boiler still worked 30 years no problems. I am really disapointed that more people have not chimed in with their opinions, thank you for your replys.  On the burnham pv8h3 or Peeress wbv4
and also the Carlin or Beckett burner.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 22, 2014)

If you do a wider search you may find rankings of these products by the number of stars.  In this ordinal ranking system 3 stars are not 3/2 better than 2 stars, they are just better, but 
# of stars x # of people giving the stars 
does give a numerical idea of the better choice.

Sounds like you need to search with at least four search terms, plus combinations, with or without quotes.  And search 
"class action" v. [name of product or company]


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

Not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 22, 2014)

Search on Google for every combination of
burnham
Peerless
Carlin
Beckett

with the word 
problem

If you get too many hits then narrow your search using

"burnham pv8h3" 
"Peerless wbv4"
Carlin
Beckett

with the word 
problem

or just
pv8h3 
wbv4
Carlin
Beckett

with the word 
problem

The Advanced Search option allows you to connect the words with OR or AND or NOT.
\/

Advanced Search
Find pages with...  
all these words:
this exact word or phrase:
any of these words:
none of these words:
numbers ranging from:     to



It's many searches.  Something useful has to fall out of all this.


----------



## FUZZNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you so very much Wuzzat for your assistance !!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 23, 2014)

I hope you find something useful, either what to buy or what not to buy.


----------

